# autosmart



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

who is the guy to see for autosmart in pontypridd
:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

TANNERS said:


> who is the guy to see for autosmart in pontypridd
> :thumb:


Go onto the Autosmart section with your request or PM SueJ and she will get you the rep for your post code


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

am i being thick i can't find the autosmart section


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

In the manufactures section mate.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

THANKS M8 WAS EXPECTING A BIG YES THEN :thumb:


----------

